
Apple zero-day vulnerability fully compromises your devices - Nr7
http://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-zero-day-vulnerability-fully-compromises-your-devices/
======
Kristine1975
CVE:
[https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2016-17...](https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2016-1757)

